# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  FALLIMENTO - Consultazione stato passivo

## Rob

Ciao a tutti.
Il decreto che rende esecutivo lo stato passivo del fallimento depositato in cancelleria (art. 96) è pubblico?
Ovvero chiunque lo può consultare o fa parte degli elementi per cui bisogna avere un interesse specifico e attuale (art. 90) e quindi ci vuole un'autorizzazione?
A presto.
Rob

----------


## f.p

> Ciao a tutti.
> Il decreto che rende esecutivo lo stato passivo del fallimento depositato in cancelleria (art. 96) è pubblico?
> Ovvero chiunque lo può consultare o fa parte degli elementi per cui bisogna avere un interesse specifico e attuale (art. 90) e quindi ci vuole un'autorizzazione?
> A presto.
> Rob

  Direi che dovresti avere un interesse specifico per consultare il fascicolo fallimentare e, quindi, anche lo stato passivo con l'annesso decreto di esecutività!
dovresti essere autorizzato dal giudice per la visione e per l'estrazione di copia.. tuttavia, nella pratica, molto dipende dalla "disponibilità" della Cancelleria.

----------


## Rob

Il problema è proprio quello.
In quanto atto che rientra nel fascicolo, segue la procedura consueta.
Ma in quanto decreto, per cui si specifica che viene depositato in cancelleria, deve avere qualche forma di pubblicità, ma non risco a trovare la norma.
Grazie
Rob

----------


## f.p

> Il problema è proprio quello.
> In quanto atto che rientra nel fascicolo, segue la procedura consueta.
> Ma in quanto decreto, per cui si specifica che viene depositato in cancelleria, deve avere qualche forma di pubblicità, ma non risco a trovare la norma.
> Grazie
> Rob

  d'altra parte, l'interesse a visionare il fascicolo non deve essere provato da chissà che!! Sei completamente estraneo al procedimento?
non potresti avere un interesse a prendere visione del decreto in vista di una insinuazione tardiva e/o tempestiva?

----------


## tiro83

ci sono alcuni curatori che addiritura mettono dei dati e documenti(progetto stato passivo, piano di riparto, ecc.)sui loro siti, relativi ai loro fallimenti, non so se sia legale...

----------


## f.p

> ci sono alcuni curatori che addiritura mettono dei dati e documenti(progetto stato passivo, piano di riparto, ecc.)sui loro siti, relativi ai loro fallimenti, non so se sia legale...

  Si, lo è. Ma di solito per accedere a quei dati devi essere in possesso delle credenziali di accesso che vengono fornite dal Curatore ai soli creditori e debitori del fallimento stesso!  :Smile:

----------

